# Health & Safety Policies and Procedures – Sample Templates Free download



## safety113 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

SAMPLE POLICIES
​
What is a Health & Safety Policy?

Sample Policy #1
Sample Policy #2


Sample Policy #3
Sample Policy #4
Sample Policy #5
Sample Responsibilities of Workplace Parties

Sample Responsibilities #1 (4 pages) 
Senior Management, Superintendent, Supervisors (Forepersons), Workers, Subcontractors, Constructor, Health and Safety Representative, Joint Health and Safety Committee, Worker Trades Committee, Certified Member of Joint Health and Safety Committee, Safety Coordinator/Health and Safety Support Personnel, All Employees.
Sample Responsibilities #2 (10 pages) 
CEO/Company President, Site Project Superintendent, Supervisor (Foreperson), Health and Safety Representative, Joint Health and Safety Committee, Safety Support Staff, Workers, Worker Trades Committee, Subcontractors.
Sample Responsibilities #3 (4 pages) 
Senior Management, Middle Management, Supervisor, Worker
Sample Responsibilities of Workplace Parties

Sample Responsibilities #1 (4 pages) 
Senior Management, Superintendent, Supervisors (Forepersons), Workers, Subcontractors, Constructor, Health and Safety Representative, Joint Health and Safety Committee, Worker Trades Committee, Certified Member of Joint Health and Safety Committee, Safety Coordinator/Health and Safety Support Personnel, All Employees.
Sample Responsibilities #2 (10 pages) 
CEO/Company President, Site Project Superintendent, Supervisor (Foreperson), Health and Safety Representative, Joint Health and Safety Committee, Safety Support Staff, Workers, Worker Trades Committee, Subcontractors.
Sample Responsibilities #3 (4 pages) 
Senior Management, Middle Management, Supervisor, Worker


Hazard Reporting Policy #1
Hazard Reporting Policy #2
Hazard Identification Form


Job Hazard Analysis Procedure
Jobsite Inspection Checklist
Safety Concerns Form


Contractor H & S Checklist
Contractor Performance Checklist
Documentation Checklist
Safe Job Procedures Review
Safe Work Practices Review
Written Procedures Checklist
Overhead Powerlines 

Checklist


Elevating Work Platforms #1
Elevating Work Platforms #2
Forklifts
Ladders #1
Ladders #2
Lifting Practices (Hoisting)
Mounting/Dismounting Heavy Equipment
Portable Arc Welders
Portable Ladders
Rigging
Scaffolding
Starting Equipment
Step Ladder
Vehicles
Wood Scaffolds


Fall Protection #1
Fall Protection #2
Fall Protection Equipment #1
Fall Protection Equipment #2
Guardrails
Guardrail Removal #1
Guardrail Removal #2


Access and Egress
Confined Spaces
Confined Spaces Responsibilities
Electrical Safety
Fire and Fire Extinguishers
Fire Protection
Housekeeping #1
Housekeeping #2
Tagging and Lockout
Tagging and Lockout Procedure
Tagging and Lockout Responsibilities
Trenches and Excavation #1
Trenches and Excavation #2
Welding, Cutting and Burning


Asbestos
Dust
Gas Cylinders
Hazardous Materials
Hearing Protection
Manual Lifting
Propane
Propane and Temporary Heat
Solvents and Flammable Liquids
Welding Fumes
WHMIS


Excavate Right of Ways
Mobile Equipment
Moving Vehicles and Equipment
Traffic Control (Temporary Signage)
Traffic Control Procedures


Chain Saws #1
Chain Saws #2
Chain Saws (Starting)
Circular Saws
Compressed_Air
Defective Tools
Explosive Actuated Tools
Extension Cords #1
Extension Cords #2
Grinding
Portable Grinders
Power Tools #1
Power Tools #2
Propane Torches


Health & Safety Rules #1
Health & Safety Rules #2
Health & Safety Rules #3
Health & Safety Rules #4
Health & Safety Rules #5
Health & Safety Rules #6
Employee Warning Report


Accountability
Cell Phone 
Discipline #1
Discipline #2
Discipline #3
Enforcement
Substance Abuse
​


----------



## safety113 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

Maintenance Program #1
Maintenance Program #2
Maintenance Service Log
Preventive Maintenance Program


Pre-Start Checklist
Pickup Truck Maintenance Program
Service Schedule – Excavator


Training
Safety Training Policy
Training Matrix


Employee Training Record
Record of Training
Attendance Form


Jobsite Inspection Checklist #1
Jobsite Inspection Checklist #2
Jobsite Inspection Checklist #3
Weekly Inspection Report


Inspection Procedure #1
Inspection Procedure #2
Fall Protection Checklist


Accident Report Form
Accident Reporting Procedure #1
Accident Reporting Procedure #2
Accident/Incident Investigation
Accident Investigation Reviews


Accident Investigation Form #1 
Accident Investigation Form #2
Accident Investigation Form #3
Corrective Action Form
Witness Statement Form


Emergency Numbers Form
Emergency Plan Guidelines
Emergency Procedures


Emergency Response Planning Checklist
Safety Harness Rescue Procedure


Records and Statistics
Health and Safety Trends
Monthly Statistical Data Report


Monthly Safety Summary
Monthly Injury Summary
Yearly Injury Summary


Records and Statistics
Health and Safety Trends
Monthly Statistical Data Report


Monthly Safety Summary
Monthly Injury Summary
Yearly Injury Summary


Records and Statistics
Health and Safety Trends
Monthly Statistical Data Report


Monthly Safety Summary
Monthly Injury Summary
Yearly Injury Summary
Jobsite Document Checklist

Asbestos
Dust
Gas Cylinders
Hazardous Materials
Hearing Protection
Manual Lifting


Propane
Propane and Temporary Heat
Solvents and Flammable Liquids
Welding Fumes
WHMIS


First Aid Procedures
First Aid Requirements
First Aid Responsibilities 
First Aid Transportation


First Aid Checklist
First Aid Accident Record
First Aid Log Sheet


JHSC Responsibilities
JHSC Selection & Responsibilities
JHSC Members
JHSC Inspection Form
JHSC Minutes
JHSC Recommendations
Management Response to JHSC Recommendations
Sample Response Procedure


Health and Safety Reps Guide
Health and Safety Rep Recommendation Form
Management Response to H & S Rep Recommendations
Worker Trades Members
Worker Trades Committee Representative


JHSC Responsibilities
JHSC Selection & Responsibilities
JHSC Members
JHSC Inspection Form
JHSC Minutes
JHSC Recommendations
Management Response to JHSC Recommendations
Sample Response Procedure


Health and Safety Reps Guide
Health and Safety Rep Recommendation Form
Management Response to H & S Rep Recommendations
Worker Trades Members
Worker Trades Committee Representative


Return to Work Policy #1
Return to Work Policy #2
Return to Work Policy #3
Return to Work Plan
Return to Work Forms


RTW Letter & Consent Form
RTW Letter to Health Care Professional
RTW Letter to Worker
RTW Contact Log
​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على تقديم هذه السياسات الرائعة والمفيدة جداً بارك الله فيك.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد
تستحق كل الشكر


----------



## واثق الخطوه (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aaar (7 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (12 يناير 2011)

:14::14::12::12:تستحق الشكر الواجب على هذا المجهود الكبير:77::77:


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safety113 (5 مارس 2011)

تحياتي الحارة لكل من مر على الموضوع
بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## FGH-Engineer (22 مارس 2011)

Mr. Safety 113 

thank you very much for providing all those references 
big effort 
props


----------



## mohammedsharaby (7 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس بناء وانشاء (10 أبريل 2011)

عاجزين عن الشكر جزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## عمروصلاح (12 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ecc1010 (22 أبريل 2011)

اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد 
اللهم ولى خيارنا ولا تولى شرارنا 
اللهم أمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

